# Forum seized



## Obscured78 (Jan 13, 2022)

AASF has been seized. 
BigBen, what’s going on?


----------



## Earl (Jan 14, 2022)

Does it show like joal ?


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 14, 2022)

BOP also has been seized and seems alot of shit going down.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2022)

This was happing about 10 years ago, turned out to be hackers not FEDS, hope it's the same.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 14, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> This was happing about 10 years ago, turned out to be hackers not FEDS, hope it's the same.


Doubt that this time, but I am sure BlueRun and his gang are jumping for joy right now.


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Jan 14, 2022)

Eerily similar to ord, though that shit happened fast. Hopefully everyone stays safe.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 14, 2022)

If both sites were hacked this must been very cleverly done.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 14, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> If both sites were hacked this must been very cleverly done.


And who gives a fuck? 

Oh no, no more BoP what would we do.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 14, 2022)

It's hacked.

Right click on the banner URL.. it goes to JPAL site. 

The image is still not a gov.  link.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2022)

Yeah, about 10 years back a few sites were getting hacked like this.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 14, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah, about 10 years back a few sites were getting hacked like this.


AAS used to be Steroidforums.. they had some hackers try to extort them for money (apparently). So they had to change domains apparently. 

Both forums seemed like they were dying out anyways. Maybe this is some call for attention. Who knows?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm not sure feds would seize it over keeping it going to nail bigger fish.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 14, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm not sure feds would seize it over keeping it going to nail bigger fish.


Very true. 

It seems like some very untalented hackers.


----------



## Earl (Jan 14, 2022)

Somebody else said hack also .also said they did some place called anasci too


----------



## Earl (Jan 14, 2022)

Guy from another board was telling me . The chat box was hacked at these places some how


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 14, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm not sure feds would seize it over keeping it going to nail bigger fish.


I agree. They'd turn it into a honey pot like they've been known to do or shut it down entirely. No way they'd put up a notice saying it's been seized.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 14, 2022)

Here is your answer.






						BOP and AASF Hacked
					

These two sites have been hacked not taken down by Feds.  https://www.whois.com/whois/brotherhood.is  If it had been taken down by ICCAN the whois details would have been updated to suspended or something like that.  Also, you can see the forum is still there under it on some URLs ...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 16, 2022)

Probably has something to do with the massive Log4J vulnerability that just came out. Everyone in the tech world has been scrambling.


----------



## rexwal (Jan 17, 2022)

Now isn't that some lies.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 17, 2022)

rexwal said:


> Now isn't that some lies.
> 
> View attachment 17422


BOP has been hacked several times. The software is vulnerable, and the server is shared.

It was also hacked just two years ago.






						Brotherhoodofpain reported for ICANN violation
					

Brotherhoodofpain forum shut down From what I gather in posts around the internet brotherhoodofpain.com was shutdown after being reported for ICANN terms of service violations. It appears the person who reported BOP also reported steroid-forums.com and had them shut down as well. Apparently...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> Probably has something to do with the massive Log4J vulnerability that just came out. Everyone in the tech world has been scrambling.


That has become a big headache at work as there are so many server applications that use log4j and remediating them all is a huge job.

Most of those shared servers out there most likely use Apache and that seems to not always be updated so could put forums hosted on such server hosts at risk.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> That has become a big headache at work as there are so many server applications that use log4j and remediating them all is a huge job.
> 
> Most of those shared servers out there most likely use Apache and that seems to not always be updated so could put forums hosted on such server hosts at risk.


Apache is old and very susceptible to DDOS attacks. Litespeed and Nginx are much better options.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 17, 2022)

rexwal said:


> Now isn't that some lies.
> 
> View attachment 17422


He posted that four years ago and how many times have they been hacked since?


----------



## Earl (Jan 18, 2022)

All doors can be unlock at some point if they want them unlocked


----------



## supertest_465 (Feb 10, 2022)

just checked back on aasforum and the seem to be back online. bop is still down.


----------

